# Retirement Livery in Surrey



## ropa (13 March 2013)

Hello, 

Does anyone know of any good retirement livery in Surrey which also has access to stables should they need to come in? 

Many thanks.


----------



## HarryHound (19 March 2013)

Hi.  I may be able to help.  I have two horses in a small private yard which i rent that had a 3rd stable which is free.  The stables are not pretty but the grazing is good and i am up there every day.  The only pre-requisite would be that the horse that comes in would need to be happy being left on his/her own every now and then when my two got ridden out together. If you'd like to talk it through please pm me and i'll let you have my tel. no.


----------



## ropa (19 March 2013)

Thanks for the message. Where abouts is your yard and how many acres do you have?


----------



## squirrel29 (4 April 2013)

Hi there, we have one space on our little yard - 1 horse is retired and the other two are in work.  Small yard, nice stables and turnout paddocks.  PM me if interested.  We are in Effingham.


----------

